# First and last exterior of the year.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

An I hate working outside.

With recent weather this ended up stretching out like 16 or 17 days. Last two weeks it rained almost every day.

I accidentally deleted my Before pictures.

The white used to be a dark beige and the charcoal used to be a light beige.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The front deck is being replaced for stone work so we didn't touch it.

Products used were SW A100 on all stucco, duration on the garage doors and frames, a Pittsburgh product on the yellow doors and a Flood modified oil on the grey porch.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh and the Mose important pic... The view...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hear you loud and clear, I'm not a big fan of exteriors either. Last week working in the high 90's on my 5th and last exterior of the year was not my idea of a good time. :no:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the A'-100 as good as anything else. On the feild for sure. But upgrading on the trim like you did I can see being worth it. A well placed kinda extra. 

I wonder where the Pittsburg and the flood come in. Not that they r bad products. I'm sure they aren't. But how come not just deal with the one store for everything on the job? 

First class job. Looks really nice. I bet ur client is very happy with ur work.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

wje said:


> Oh and the Mose important pic... The view...


Cottage country!

Headed to our cottage in just over a week. I hope you got all of the rain out of the way for a while, so we can have good weather. Still, "a bad day at the lake is better than a good day anywhere else.".


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> I like the A'-100 as good as anything else. On the feild for sure. But upgrading on the trim like you did I can see being worth it. A well placed kinda extra.
> 
> I wonder where the Pittsburg and the flood come in. Not that they r bad products. I'm sure they aren't. But how come not just deal with the one store for everything on the job?
> 
> First class job. Looks really nice. I bet ur client is very happy with ur work.


That was one of the things that drove us away from SW. Some of the products were just fine, others were real losers and I'm not talking about comparing top lines to the contractor products. We've been able to do one-stop shopping at PPG or BM, so why bother?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Gough said:


> Cottage country!
> 
> Headed to our cottage in just over a week. I hope you got all of the rain out of the way for a while, so we can have good weather. Still, "a bad day at the lake is better than a good day anywhere else.".


Where is the cottage?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Where is the cottage?


Manitoulin Island.

It used to be a little more convenient....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Meh
I estimate a 12 hour drive:whistling2:


----------



## SaskPainter (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice. That's why I love painting. When ya stand back and look and say heck ya that looks so sweet.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Meh
> I estimate a 12 hour drive:whistling2:


But that's only if we can average 172 MPH.


Ya can't even fly there in 12 hours (commercial).


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The logistics of this job were complicated.

Long story short, the owner supplied all materials, we just provided labour. 

Typically we wouldn't use sherwin but after using the a100 I was rather pleased with it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice job! A friend of mine did a big paint job on Salt Spring Island out there. Got to stay at the cottage while working (customer wasn't there). Just have to make sure you don't forget any tools or supplies. It's a long ferry ride back!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Even though some ext. job's can be hard I like them because they are outside and on a nice day I don't like being cooped up inside. And some of the views I get around here are jaw dropping gorgeous.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Ya can't even fly there in 12 hours (commercial).


Get yerself a Beaver

shhhh, K might be listening


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Get yerself a Beaver
> 
> shhhh, K might be listening


Believe me, I've thought about it. Taxi right up to the dock.


----------

